# cooling problem



## stuck (May 28, 2012)

I hope you can help me find a solution, My sister has an older Goodman heat pump. She ran her heat strips all winter? Yeah I know, anyhow, I went to activate the condensing unit and I'm getting heat on my suction side in cool mode. When the stat is set on heat, it does what its suppose to do. I disconnected all heat related wiring at the stat and now the compressor kicks on for about 10 seconds and kicks out. 

additionally, I hooked up my gauges, suction side hit retard and high side was at about 50 (with the compressor off) upon removing my gauges, the suction side spuewd out light brown oily foam. I also forgot to mention that there is NO filter dryer on it and the air handler is in the attick. 

I was thinking defrost board? or contactor? also, I guess I'll need to evacuate it and put in a dryer. Any thoughts???
Thanks

Stuck


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Use your multimeter to see what is or isn't getting energized when it should.


----------



## fourcsons (Jun 12, 2012)

Can you reverse the valve from ac to heat and back again? Sounds like its stuck or dead.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not a pro – but I believe reverse cycle units incorporate a 'reversing value', often driven by a relay. One of the pros might by able to elaborate.!


----------



## fourcsons (Jun 12, 2012)

*gauges*

If you were using an older set of r22 gauges and the low side went to retard your unit is in heating. The coil on your reversing valve or the valve itself is not working.


----------



## bowtech (Jun 24, 2012)

Check the reversing valve. The coil on the valve should be energized in the cool mode and de-energized in the heat mode. If you have 24v present on the rev. valve coil, then the coil is bad. If no voltage is present at the coil then you have a wiring issue. The valve should energize off of the "O" terminal from the thermostat. Check at the outdoor unit for 24v between "c" and "o" terminals. In cooling it should be there. If not go bacwards towards the stat, if it is present go toward the control board, and yes it should have a liquid line drier installed at the indoor unit, and make sure it is a bi-flow drier.


----------



## dadsharem (Jun 24, 2012)

is your condenser fan operating, if it is you know it is nothing to do with your defrost controls. like the other posts check the reversing valve. check where your guages are hooked up.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

It is always a better idea to have your cooling system regularly inspected than to have to deal with unexpected component failures and other issues. Catching a problem before it causes equipment damage or failure is easy enough to do if you stick to the regular cooling system maintenance schedule as recommended..


----------



## jackhhampton (Feb 27, 2012)

It is not simple as we think because electric shock is not simple thing. Search local technician and get his help


----------



## mr151 (Feb 18, 2012)

being that this post is over 3 months old with no response from the individual who posted the post why respond further:blink:


----------

